# 4 Rats + 20 Gallon



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd say a 20 gallon is OK for 2 rats *at the max*

My friend had 3 rats in a 10 gallon. I couldn't stand it so I lent her my 20 gallon. What does she do? Goes and buys ANOTHER rat! Thats 4 in a 20 gallon. I told her its to small more than once. So she asks if I would sell her my cage. I said it can only fit two comfortably. She looked at me like I was crazy. She also waits until the water and food is empty to refill it. I honestly don't know what to do...I just feel very bad for them.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww, poor rats. Actually a 20 gallon is only large enough for one rat D: That person doesn't seem to know anything about rats. Happens more often than not I'm afraid.

And I bet humane societies won't do anything to help them because they won't see that it's bad for them either. Well we all make mistakes in the beginning sure, but not listening to more experianced rat owners is just stupid. Show her links to websites and info on taking better care of her rats.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

That many rats, crammed in that small of a space?  I bet they're all very unhappy. And imagine the buildup of smell! Does she clean it daily at least?


----------



## Athanasia (May 10, 2007)

Aquariums should never be used unless you have a cage topper or something to allow them access to clean air! Aquariums are alright for temporary/birthing cages but they do not promote good airflow and can promote bumblefoot because of the buildup of ammonia. 

If she can't get a new cage, maybe look into getting a cage topper like this:

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/toppers/

Rats need at least 2 feet by 2 feet PER RAT minimum. You definitely don't want 4 rats in that aquarium.


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Athanasia said:


> Aquariums should never be used unless you have a cage topper or something to allow them access to clean air! Aquariums are alright for temporary/birthing cages but they do not promote good airflow and can promote bumblefoot because of the buildup of ammonia.
> 
> If she can't get a new cage, maybe look into getting a cage topper like this:
> 
> ...


I actually do not agree with this, I have a 55 gallon tank with 2 rats. It has a wire mesh top (the has clips the secure it)that holds 3 hammocks and a tunnel....I keep the fan on so there is always circulation in the tank...clean it twice a week and have never had any problems. 

Back to the topic, a ten gallon is too small for even one rat....and a 20 gallon isnt much bigger as far as the footprint...its just a little taller.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Well she gave two of her rats up to a petstore...but she got 3 more. Two baby females and one male. He is being kept in a good size cage by himself, she is going to breed him. She is getting a free cage that is wire. I have the same cage and the rat calculater says it can hold 2 comfortably, she will have 3 in it.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Tell her not to breed.

If she can't get the basic stuff down then she does NOT need to go into that, especially with petstore rats.

Grrrr on ignorance and irresponsibility!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm just going to keep reminding her of what happened to my rat Jade. She died in labor because of deformed babies. She is over confident that it WONT happen though because she had a litter that was fine.


----------



## penelope (May 1, 2007)

With all of the pets in shelters that need homes and all of the petstores breeding animals...It's very selfish and stupid of her to breed animals on purpose. Sure some people get rats that are already pregnant from the store or whatever, but to intentionally breed is just wrong. 

And Vixie is right, if she can't even afford to get good cages and understand how to take care of rats, why would she want more around?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

What's she going to do with the babies? Keep the? There could be as many as twenty (per litter!)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh my goodness, that is a disaster waiting to happen. although i don't want to wish anything bad on the lives of any ratties, i think it would be useful if she could at least see that things do not always go well. how selfish, especially when she has a friend close to her that can tell her personaly horror stories!  i hope you can convince her otherwise. maybe get her onto ratforum?


----------

